#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Secret of becoming a topper!

## johhny sinns

does anyone knows the secret formula for becoming topper. if do ,what is it ,please share with us





  Similar Threads: The Secret of Flight GATE 2014 Topper not to opt for IIT for M. Tech IES topper interview Secret of becoming a topper!

----------


## dinu22mani

why do u want to be a topper...just try  to learn things from each aspect of ur life including ur book, ur teacher every second and u'll be a successfull person in lyf..

----------


## udita

focus and work hard

----------


## galaxy

destiny awaits so get ready

----------


## AkshayMukadam007

In engineering we r not here to become a topper.We r here to master the skills.
Master the skills u will be topper in future.
Sala IT/comps me to topper logonko programming nahi to kya ghanta use he to karne ka

----------


## pratikpd

See guys, how jealous people are of toppers!! Jealousy is achievement of successful people. Being topper is being successful at present. One must have big dreams. Toppers are not those people who only dream for best in future, but they are the one who achieve best in present, they have better results than others. Seeing dream of get to top position of world and moving toward it is fun. Only successful people knows what kind of joy lies on that path.

----------


## invinciblelokesh

Instead of becoming topper be a good student , who is good in every sphere of life

----------


## narayan0476

if you want to become a topper ............you should follow hardwork as well as softwork ...... .....
and love towards subject is important

----------


## sksangma19

Learn as much as you can and don't think about becoming topper. Just be happy that you are getting knowledge and when you go for the job in any company they won see your marks but your knowledge and your capabilities.

----------


## Niamh Allan

Hard work and dedication are the two factors needed for becoming a topper. However, you need to be a good student in both academics as well as your studies to get distinction.

----------


## Avi22

Success can be achieved by creating your interest in the thing,which you want to master.if you succeed in creating interest,it will not be just work for you,it will be fun.we do the things repeat which we like.

----------


## janidon2000

topper of my college doesn't know how to install win 7 and he really thinks that windows is inbuilt in computer and it's a hardware.

----------


## charizmatic

Dont run for the word topper bro....instead choose your interest profile ..find what you can do best ..that no one has done before...think different ..think of new ideas.....and at last work endlessly hard to gain....and at times even if time comes where u are falling back ...you should never give up.....always think i will do itThis thinking strategy will sure make u successful person and more a person of "VALUE"

----------


## jssrk

dnt go 4 the topper concept bro go 4 knowledge

----------


## johhny sinns

First of all i am really sorry for being absent for a long long time , really sorry
And , Yes i agree to all of you guys that Knowledge is bigger than become some topper guys  specially i agrees with "janidon2000"
*Any ways i found this link http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-secret/ to video " The secret" in my inbox  I don't remember the person who send me the link  but anyways I want to thanks him for helping me out that video was really helpfull 
Also thank you to everyone for helping me out but i was thinking that if any has some pointers & tips he could share with about scoring better marks because i am in my 7th sem  Btech and i had attained around 74.3 %  and want to score around 80% as some of my friends are scoring from 80  to 87 %  & the matter of the is that these all are ****ing retard stupid they don't even understands the concepts . They just prepare for exam point of view & i guess they have some kind of prepared notes given to them & whenever i ask them what's their secret , they just don't wanna answer it . Also, if you ask them for their practical file or college notes they totally say to you that word "NO" . My god they are such an son of bitch 
so i was wondering did they some kind secret or strategy    or  is this just all hardwork because i don''t think so its hardwork as i had seen them.  
So kindly help out again 
Johhny*

----------

